# Microfracture with extensive debridement of shoulder



## peporter (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello coders, if the surgeon did an arthroscopic microfracture of the shoulder at the same time as 29826,29824,29823, would it be inclusive to the 29823 and not billed as unlisted? I'm thinking it is bundled but would like some feedback. Thanks, Paula

from the op note:
An anterior portal was created through the
interval using an outside-in technique. A shaver was used to
extensively debride the joint and labrum. The shaver was then taken
to complete a chondroplasty on the cartilage lesion on the glenoid.
Microfracture awls were used to complete a microfracture in the glenoid
to help stimulate some healing. Remainder of the debris was irrigated
out with shaver. The rotator cuff was debrided as well with the shaver.


----------



## peporter (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to post this question twice but the screen didn't refresh and I thought it didn't go....please excuse my computer ignorance....thanks Paula


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 10, 2009)

it falls under cpt 29823 as part of the extensive debridement


----------



## peporter (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for answering..I'm always second guessing myself...it's nice to have a fellow coder confirm my thinking process..._such as it is_.LOL, thanks, Paula


----------

